# why are you scared of me...?



## Gatsby (Jul 14, 2009)

Lately it seems like my gatsby is afraid of me.
He gets really excited to see me whenever I wake up or come home from work but whenever we are just hanging around the house, he will run from me and hide under the couch. It also seems like he doesn't want to be picked up either.
Even if I use a treat and call his name to come, he is very unsure and walks slowly towards me, but if I make a move he darts for the couch....
It's making his momma sad.. lol.
I was just wondering if anyone else had or has this same problem???


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie is 13 and has been like that all his life. If I don't ask him if it's ok for me to pick him up and get the ok from him he lashes out when I try to. If I go to pick him up when he's on the floor he runs and hides either under the bed or between someones legs. 

I've never hurt him in his life, he just doesn't like being touched or fussed unless it's on his terms.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Same here. The trainer told me to kneel down in front of Paco with treats and reach out and pet him, if he makes any postive action towards me to give him a treat and pet him again. Eventually just pet him. Give it a try.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Mackenzie is a little bit like that too (he won't run away and hide but he might back up, walk away or flatten on the ground). We joke around saying he's just like Stewie from Family Guy and that he is secretly dreaming of schemes to murder me... 

Seriously though, I think it's just part of some chis' personality. He has been spoiled rotten his whole life and he's always been a bit skittish like that. I just use slow movements and am extra gentle when I handle him. :daisy:


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

My two littlest ones do that sometimes. Never when I first come in...they act like love starved crackheads then. But it's weird because whenever I move to pick them up, they'll run a bit, turn over on their back, and pee. Not all the time, and it's gotten better, but it was really bad there for a while. 

I can be distressing because you wonder why they're afraid, is it something that you've done, etc...? Feel your pain; wish I could alleviate it. But I'm clueless as to cause as well.


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the stories and advice. It makes me feel better now that I know I'm not the only one. lol.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I havent know a chi to do this but my friend had a shih tzu that would pee when she was trying to show that she was submissive to other dogs. When humans came around she would lower to the ground and stay there. 

When i go over i stay on her level. I sit on the floor and crawl around with her. When i do pick her up i hold her securely against my chest. Now she never acts afraid when i am near her. It took a couple of weeks of that though. Maybe you guys could try it with your chihuahuas.

When you come home maybe your pups are soo excited they dont look at you like your the giant just someone they love dearly and havent seen for hours. IDK. Just wanted to suggest that.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh, my bam is like that - don't worry, doesnt mean your gatsby is scared of you. if i don't have a treat or he is feeling particularly lovey, he bolts for it when i reach for him. i'm pretty sure he either thinks its a game (we used to love playign hide and seek when he was a pup) or he thinks im going ot take him out for a walk which he isn't too fond of. i dont pay much attention to it, its just annoying when i have to tak him out for a walk and he hides under the bed and i have to get on my hands and knees and get him out. but if he wants affeciton, forget it he'll get in ur face no matter what. i think our chis just like to play games with us!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lily does something similar. She will come up to me and act like she wants to be picked up and when I reach for her she runs just out of arm's length. She wasn't like that when she was really young but she's been doing it for a couple of months now (she's almost 6mo). Weeeeeird behavior!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Lily does something similar. She will come up to me and act like she wants to be picked up and when I reach for her she runs just out of arm's length. She wasn't like that when she was really young but she's been doing it for a couple of months now (she's almost 6mo). Weeeeeird behavior!!


Ann, this is exactly what Chloe and Lily do!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it's just chihuahua nature :coolwink:
Mine do it on and off. 

Of course if I want a moments peace, to get comfortable in a chair or
grab a snack - there is NO getting rid of them.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Kali did that for the longest time. She's a lot better these days.. but she'll still jump and cower if you move fast at her. 

I think it has to do with having to be alert and quick to avoid all the larger critters.


----------

